# Your Favorite Pictures!



## DrewV (Mar 27, 2013)

Post your favorite dog pictures here!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love taking pictures and sharing them of my dogs .... as I am sure everyone knows! Lol!  I have literally thousands of them. So here are the ones I admire .....

Abbylynn ...



Eddee ... So so proud for a newly rescued shelter dog. 



Leah Lu ...


dea9e70a-9efc-423b-aeeb-ca78421870be by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Blu Boy ...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

This one is by far the favourite one I've taken of him.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

You can see 4 of my favorites in my Signature.... The others are on my external hard drive, which is currently missing it's connection wires....


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

One of my favorites.


tdhc1 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

My favorite so far, since it shows off his "tough guy" harness.


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Hard to choose, haha! 




(^^^^ Shy's face makes me laugh lol)


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a lot of favorites.

Just a few, for now.


----------



## angelwalk (Apr 26, 2013)

Here are three of my favorites 

























Love Love Love


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm not usually a fan of cropped ears Tainted, but your boy looks amazing. I guess that is what cropped ears are supposed to look like on a pit/bully? Round here they definitely do not have them done properly.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> I'm not usually a fan of cropped ears Tainted, but your boy looks amazing. I guess that is what cropped ears are supposed to look like on a pit/bully? Round here they definitely do not have them done properly.


Thank you. There are different lengths and styles. Some people like short with a lot of bell, some like them longer and flush with the head. 

Example of the different lengths:










None are "improper". Just depends on your own personal tastes and preferences.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> I'm not usually a fan of cropped ears Tainted, but your boy looks amazing. I guess that is what cropped ears are supposed to look like on a pit/bully? Round here they definitely do not have them done properly.


Most of the crops I see around here and when I was in Florida, sadly, look like they were done at home. The ear basically looks torn off.  Torque's ears look completely different and very neat.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

No way can I pick just one or two!



















New sister









With husband


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

My current fave...Chloe giving me a high 5 for a treat & Skyler photo bombed her! She looks like he is looking right at us & making a yawn face on purpose.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are two that really show my dog's personality well. I have many "favorite" photos for different situations and different fosters etc, but I really like these.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Shell, what harness do you have on him in the bottom pic?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

SDRRanger said:


> Shell, what harness do you have on him in the bottom pic?



Ruffwear Webmaster. It is awesome.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Alilyn (Sep 4, 2012)

Goldie, a German shepherd I fostered for 4 months before she was adopted... I miss her every day and I still think it was a mistake letting her go. The border collie is Maple, my agility partner who lives and works on a farm and hangs out with me on the weekends!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Shell said:


> Ruffwear Webmaster. It is awesome.


Beyond awesome! It's Houdini proof, well made, well balanced. We have two, the oldest is 3.5yr old & used daily, still looks new.


----------



## mjfromga (May 24, 2011)

Got this one in night vision of Nigredo



And Jadey



Brownie had to wear this getup after a fight to keep him off his neck, which was healing
Run Free Brownie boy... 1997-2013


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

My fav so far but I bet there will be lots more. Title I *Love you Daddy*
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Iloveyou_zpsb9d2f2ea.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just had to add these .....


----------

